# My homemade Cutting Edge



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well I forgot my camera So at lunch ran home pick it up I was going show step by step
I didnt get it mounted I got busy with other stuff Plus its easyer to mount with 2 people My son going help me tomorrow to get it mounted
The cost was 125 for the steel only took a hr to make
Here few pics of it


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

bump for the eople that wanted see pics


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

What kind of welder? How'd u cut the holes?


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks good, What grade of steel did you use ?


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

looking good look like you cut the holes with a torch, I think those wear ends look good


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

APLC;1364629 said:


> looking good look like you cut the holes with a torch, I think those wear ends look good


With the wear ends It will last long time One nice thing its heavy and tall and drags realy nice
Last one lasted 1 1/2 winters Last year I push 26 differnt snow stroms 
OEM most time wouldnt last a full winter

The grade of the steel realy dont know I guess never ask I know its plate steel not harden


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Forgot to post pic of the cutting edge on the plow


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

looks good all mounted up,


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks good but if it isn't hardened it's going to wear fast


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1373189 said:


> Looks good but if it isn't hardened it's going to wear fast


Yes you think it will but it doesnt last longer then a harden edge think reason last longer I double it up on the ends

Western pro plus 8.6
its 8'' instead of Factory 6''
Mine cost 125
Western Edge last one I bought was 250 thats been few years back and I had to travel 70 miles to get it


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

What does that thing weigh? has to add some good weight to the plow?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Maleko;1373240 said:


> What does that thing weigh? has to add some good weight to the plow?


Not sure Truck hardly moves when I left it up
I know takes 2 people to mount it
Western holds it and lifts ok
I do same thing on my 9.6 MVP and 9.2 RT3 Boss plow


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well after 25 hrs on this edge Still has 7 3/4 push 3 snow events 2 was wet heavy snow and 1 was a dry lite snow


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I also add a extra 1/2" plate on the last 8" of my cutting edge too and it really helps with controlling even wear. I do a couple miles of road in a sub division and the edge is seeing a lot of heat running 20+ mph, the leading edge really hold up very well. 
I can honestly say adding the extra plates increases the cutting edge's life by 40% from what I've seen. I don't make my cutting edge's but it only takes about 20 min to cut, weld and paint.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BUFF;1451014 said:


> I also add a extra 1/2" plate on the last 8" of my cutting edge too and it really helps with controlling even wear. I do a couple miles of road in a sub division and the edge is seeing a lot of heat running 20+ mph, the leading edge really hold up very well.
> I can honestly say adding the extra plates increases the cutting edge's life by 40% from what I've seen. I don't make my cutting edge's but it only takes about 20 min to cut, weld and paint.


Any time you add speed to any edge The extra heat makes them wear faster
Most time I add 5/8 on the ends


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Antlerart06;1451063 said:


> Any time you add speed to any edge The extra heat makes them wear faster
> Most time I add 5/8 on the ends


Thicker/bogger is better, 1/2" is what I had laying around the shop so you use what you have to work with.


----------

